# Omega Constellation f300 Strap Advice



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi!

I just bought my first hummer watch yesterday. It hasn't arrived yet, but is an Omega Constellation f300. I'm honestly not sure if it is the 14 or 18 karat gold model, but I think 14.

Anyway, as the strap is no doubt old the first thing I would like to do is put it on a new strap which I will buy in Tokyo.

Does anybody have any advice as to what kind of strap would look good with a watch like this? I have never had a gold watch, and it might in fact just look rubbish on me, which I fear will be the case, but I was thinking a light brown leather strap?

Any recommendations of brand, colour or type of strap would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

Oh, it will arrive next week but this is the one:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would always go with a brown strap on a golden watch but maybe medium brown or even dark brown.

One very good idea would be to get the Omega style lizard skin or whatever it was straps that this watch would have had in it's vintage days. CousinsUK has Omega style lizard straps but I'm not sure how good they are and I don't remember if they were high quality or not (some cost about 20GBP or so...).

Something like this.


----------



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks very much for the great advice Gimli. I think you are totally right. A medium/dark brown lizard strap seems like the best way to go

Thanks very much for letting me know about CousinsUK as well!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Kaeru said:


> Thanks very much for the great advice Gimli. I think you are totally right. A medium/dark brown lizard strap seems like the best way to go
> 
> Thanks very much for letting me know about CousinsUK as well!


 Yes Cousins do Lizard , Croc might be worth considering to, they do various different quality lizard and croc and obviously this is reflected in the price , but the higher price ones are very good (the cheaper ones are ok ,but the higher the price the better the quality).

Agree that brown is defo the way to go though :thumbsup:


----------

